# February POTM voting thread



## Corry (Mar 6, 2006)

Vote here for February POTM.  

You can view the photos here...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42197


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 6, 2006)

Sweet Corry...hard to choose.  VERY hard to choose.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah, very tough decision... so many great photos...


----------



## Corry (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats to JohnMF! He's our February Photo of the Month winner!!!!


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 15, 2006)

Cool!

It was a close one, didnt think mine would win


----------



## Corry (Mar 16, 2006)

It was well deserved, Jon!


----------

